# Datu Puti in Seminar Action



## James Miller (Jul 1, 2005)

Here is a link to a video of Datu Hartman. WARNING! It is a 12mb file and may take some time to load.

http://wmarnis.com/video/DatuDemob.mov


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks for posting that - kewl!


----------



## James Miller (Jul 2, 2005)

I think Mr. Hartman did a great job on his video. Not bad for his first atempt!

 :supcool:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 4, 2005)

I got some new video editing software that made the project painless. I everyone liked it, more to follow.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 4, 2005)

It was pretty good.  Nice clean transitions.


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 4, 2005)

It's not working for me.  My browser is telling me that wmarnis.com cannot be found.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 4, 2005)

Working ok for me.  ??


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 4, 2005)

Just checked and it's working for me also.

 :asian:


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 4, 2005)

Worked for me this time.  Groovy stuff!  Thanks, Datu!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 4, 2005)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Worked for me this time.  Groovy stuff!  Thanks, Datu!



Glad you liked it!


----------



## arnisador (Jul 4, 2005)

I had trouble reaching www.wmarnis.com earlier today.


----------



## Cebu West (Jul 4, 2005)

Well done Datu. It looked good and had a nice flow to it.

SAL


----------



## ARNIS PRINCESS (Jul 9, 2005)

I love the mullet!


 :ladysman:


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 9, 2005)

ARNIS PRINCESS said:
			
		

> I love the mullet!
> 
> 
> :ladysman:



:rofl:

I liked the 05' stick work better!


----------



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Jul 10, 2005)

good stuff! & well done!


----------



## Bammx2 (Jul 10, 2005)

much impressive!


----------



## Michael Billings (Jul 11, 2005)

I liked the video and different angles when showing the drills.  Nicely done.

 -Michael


----------



## MJS (Jul 11, 2005)

Great clip!! Thanks for posting it!! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## James Miller (Jul 14, 2005)

We just got this review and thought I would share:



> Good music.  Some redundancy on the techniques.  The footage of you doing the one disarm in Malmo is the same thing over and over.  I'd take some other footage and plug it in for variety.
> 
> The Chicago footage looks good with some really good technique and a good camera angle (but with some redundancy).  Nice beard.  It looks good on you.   I think we're all in agreement that it was well that you got rid of the mullet.  Too NASCAR.
> 
> ...



artyon: 

Loved your review Mr. Scott!

 :lool:  :boing1:


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 15, 2005)

:rofl:  Steve's such a ham! 
*"Stunning in its beauty and visual sensuality!"  --Movie magazine.   :lol2:
*


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 15, 2005)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> :rofl:  Steve's such a ham!
> *"Stunning in its beauty and visual sensuality!"  --Movie magazine.   :lol2:
> *



He's a clown!


----------



## Cyber Ninja (Sep 3, 2005)

Good Stuff Datu Hartman...

:jedi1:


----------

